# Interesting Study About Wolves



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=29873051&ni...-more-space-new-usu-study-finds&s_cid=queue-5


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Very interesting, thanks for posting.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Yes, very interesting.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Read it today as well - very interesting...


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I disagree with all four of you; least interesting woof article I have read all day. :grin:


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

Huge29,
I would have to agree. Any predator hunter has figured this out years ago and hunts accordingly as you try and get in to the inter space. Big


----------

